# Found in the attic !!!!!



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Getting ready to sell my Aunts belongs at an estate sale.
Found Lionel Pre war trains, Lionel for Sears and Tyco Layout .
Thought you may enjoy the pictures.
If anyone has an idea on prices for me it would be appreciated.
I know nothing about trains.[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It may be that optics are misleading me, but that
dark green passenger train with the electric locomotive
appears to be STANDARD gauge. Also, the pic 
with the bridge track appeared to also have a STANDARD
gauge section of track.

If that is correct, that train would be quite valuable. More
pictures of it showing the cars from different angles
would be helpful. Does that Lionel carton indicate that
the train is 0 gauge or Standard gauge?

Standard gauge is somewhat wider than the 0 gauge
that you also have.

Don


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, the original box states standard gauge 352 . [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
Also have tracks . I appreciate your help.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Depending on where you live, you may or may not have access to collectors who are ready to swoop in and bestow an amount of cash on you; you can also go the eBay route, which is more laborious and expensive than one might think. 

I'm not up on standard gauge stuff, but there appears to be lots of guys and gals who are, so just my opinion is: Why not consider your late aunt's stored cache to be more important than everyday cash? Perhaps there is a family historian or 'collector' who would absolutely love a treasure like that? Maybe in your own family? Or, convert it to quickly disappearing cash...


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Bonus find. That would be going on my mantle, bridge and all!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice find, very nice condition...


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]Due to the high cost of a nursing home these must be sold. I just can't find a price for them , the boxes , lights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The tunnel is a Lionel #120 made 1922 -1927.
Look on ebay there are some now, watch what they sell for.
I really can't see what condition yours is in, you have to take that in account when you watch others.

I have seen ones in good condition go for $100 plus.
But that depends on who is bidding too.

Search Lionel #120...google. It should come up on some other auctions sites also.

That Tyco layout might bring a good price, it looks in pretty good shape.
Shipping would be the killer, maybe list as a pickup only?
If you list on ebay, the market should push the price up to what it is worth. 
As noted they are hard to find and there are Tyco collectors out there.

You need better pictures. 
What numbers are on the passenger cars? Are they in the 600's?

Be careful of the set box, GET THE TRAIN OFF OF IT!
Sometimes the box will get more then the train!

Get some better pictures and we can continue.

The locomotive is Lionel standard gauge #10 made 1925-1929.
The bridge with the spans is a Lionel standard gauge #101 made from 1920-1931, do I see a box for that?

If you have all the stuff that came in the set you might be better off selling it as a set.

I will go and look again now, but you do need some better pictures...individually taken of each piece.

I just looked at your latest picture. It is sideways and in the box. Take it out and place it right. That looks in good shape but I can't see it all.
You do have to work on taking better pictures!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one of the tunnels on e bay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-120-...147994?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43ccf0e45a


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The station is a Lionel #124. Made 1920-1936.The light that is on it alone gets a good buck.

Here is one on ebay, from what I can see yours is in better shape than this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Trai...105462?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19f32eaf76

Take your time and search these Lionel numbers I am giving you. Watch them, see what they go for then you will get an ideal of what to ask for them.

But like I said condition matters, I can't see yours too good with the pictures your taking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Automatic crossing gate in the box is a Lionel #77, made from 1923-1939.

Yours is missing a stop in the circle on it and it had a white insert on the arm.
Check out what I am talking about by looking at this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Trai...910236?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20ed48945c


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The machine gunner I think is a Barclay, some bring a good buck.
Do you have anymore?

I can't say they are common as some are harder to find then others and command a better price tag.

What do you think this is the one you have?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Barclay-Lea...180448519?pt=Toy_Soldiers&hash=item2ed74a0707

Search Barclay soldiers, google or ebay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the box the gooseneck lamp should/might have a number underneath look.

Some of those bring a crazy price, some go for $75 bucks and more. For one!
Depends on which one you have, check for a number.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that last one in the box is a Lionel #78 train signal.
Yours is in poor shape by the looks, made 1924-1932 standard gauge.

Here is what it is I think, but this seller has it listed wrong, he lists as O gauge.
He should have listed it as standard gauge.

What do you think? From your pieces is this what it used to be?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CLE...019409?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5b05d74ad1


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Darn a lionel 10? That's 23 numbers earlier than my lionel 33 :laugh:. Pretty nice stuff, yeah looks like the No. 10 is Standard Gauge. I bet that could go for a lot, probably the bridge too.

You sure there's no Blue Comet there :sly:?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I really like that Tyco layout!


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

What a fantastic find!! Ás for its value proceed with caution what you have is a family treasure' shame to sell it but ya gotta do what ya gotta do......good luck to you


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow. What a great find. They look almost new!


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

I will start with the prices on Ebay. The pictures were taken for my own use to price the items out. I am ashamed of the quality I am posting on this forum. The sale is on Saturday and I took a stab at grabbing some help . The box is in poor to [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH] fair condition. The trains are in great condition. Full set. Outfit #352. Trains. Engine 10 Cars. 332- 339-341- and the tracks. I will sell this as a set.
Thank you so much for all your help. I don't feel quite so lost now.


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the small pieces in front of me. Everything else is at the house.
Gooseneck lamp #59
Train signal #078
Crossing gate # 77
and a # 91 light
The soldier appears to be the same one you sent me a picture of , the Barclay.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have that brown signal thing too but there's a piece of the iron missing at the bottom. I haven't tested it, not quite sure how it works.
Maybe you should keep the Lionel 10, after all I might be the only Standard Gauger on the forum right now :laugh:. Pretty nice though.
Edit: I just saw the couplers on the 10 and it's cars, I wonder why that has different couplers than the 33 if it's 23 numbers earlier? The 33 has Marx like couplers, if it was made later than that one I wonder why it doesn't have as good couplers?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What year is the newspaper?
That might be worth money too.


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

The newspaper was 1946. My cousin threw it away thinking I didn't want it. They threw away another train set also, because it didn't have any cars only an engine ????? They started the cleanup before they knew I would help. When they finally asked for help they had already filled a 20' dumpster. I am sick , thinking of the money they threw away. All the old Sears Catalogues. Probably had some of the train sets in them. 
Hopefully the monies we raise will help with the bills. The train was my main concern. This is the only high ticket item they will have. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What are you asking for the set?
The other stuff?

Nothing wrong with the quality of the pictures it is just how they show up here.
And they are in the boxes sideways, hidden.
I thought you were going to sell these on e bay, that was the reason I said something about the pictures.

If anything, let us know what they went for, OK?
I all can put the price in my old memory bank for future reference, in case someone else asks.

You should have asked sooner I thought you had more time to research the trains.
Good luck with the sale.:smokin:


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Big Ed, the sale went great. The set sold for 550.00 . Locomotive, 3 cars tracks and transformer. + box. He was thrilled. The Lionel small set in box with extra cars and tracks went for $90.00. The Tyco platform did not sell yet. A few lookers that said they would be back tomorrow. It is priced at $100.00. Tunnel $45.00 Bridge $40.00. No one asked for a lower price. Grabbed them like they were gold. Thrilled with the almost mint condition. 
Told the family how much you helped me, they said to thank you for them and wish you all the best . Thank you again MrsA


----------



## AmericaWestLines (Apr 7, 2014)

wow i hope someone in your family gets the heirloom

darn ipod. I couldn't see the rest of the pages


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mrsa131 said:


> Hi Big Ed, the sale went great. The set sold for 550.00 . Locomotive, 3 cars tracks and transformer. + box. He was thrilled. The Lionel small set in box with extra cars and tracks went for $90.00. The Tyco platform did not sell yet. A few lookers that said they would be back tomorrow. It is priced at $100.00. Tunnel $45.00 Bridge $40.00. No one asked for a lower price. Grabbed them like they were gold. Thrilled with the almost mint condition.
> Told the family how much you helped me, they said to thank you for them and wish you all the best . Thank you again MrsA


Your welcome, glad I could help a little.
Too bad you couldn't have had more time.
By what I saw of the locomotive and cars they looked in great shape for being that old. The wheels on the engine looked like new and the cars looked great too. $550 did that include the station and the other stuff that was in the box?
$550 for the locomotive and cars alone would be worth it.
The tunnel went for a third of it's price if it was in pristine condition, the bridge could have fetched more then that too.

But if you are happy and I know the buyers were, all went well.:smilie_daumenpos:

The most important thing was that they didn't toss these into the dumpster, history has been saved. 

1946 newspaper? That is probably how long that they were packed.
Now if they were 1942 newspapers they might have been worth money too, all depends on the news. 
(Note to members, who said not to wrap in newspaper, these have been wrapped almost 70 years?:dunno

Don't they know (the ones who tossed it all into the dumpster) that everything is collectable today.
I wonder what other nice items, not only trains that they tossed out?

Beat them with a wet towel for me please. 

What became of the Barclay machine gunner?


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Barclay was nicely wrapped and added to the pre war set , with a note thanking the buyer from the family. Wishing him many happy days enjoying his train. Along with a short history of the previous owner. Hope he was surprised when he unwrapped the train. The tunnel was in near mint condition but was just the plain one not the one with the light in it. $45 was a quick sale price. today is the last day of the sale and we sold at least 80% of the house contents yesterday. What is left is not worth much so we intend to mark free on many of the items. My cousins were amazed at what people will buy. they had no idea what they had thrown away.


----------

